# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  TRACTOR JOHN DEERE 1120

## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

Tractor John Deere 1120
Segundo mano - muy buen estado - 1971 - 2 RM - 6852 horas - 52 ch
Se entrega al terminal de Callao Peru - precio C&F Callao 9'000 EUR - transit time 39 days tiempo del mar
Interesados escribir a globaldeliveryconcept@gmail.com o llamar al 993 281030Temas similares: Tractor Deutz D305 + Tractor Ford Dexta Artículo: John Willems, Bayer: Monsanto y Bayer se complementan en la obtención de semillas MANUAL SERVICIO REPARACION TALLER MANTENIMIENTO OPERARIO PARTES REPUESTOS BOBCAT CASE CAT CATERPILLAR DAEWOO DEUTZ HYUNDAI IHI JCB JOHN DEERE JUNGHEINRICH KOBELCO KOMATSU KUBOTA PERKINS TAKEUCHI TEREX Ocasion aro de tractor ford Tractor Usado

----------

